# ZINC OXIDE or OCTINOXATE SPF allergy!!



## astronaut (Aug 5, 2007)

Okay so I've been trying to take care of my skin from the sun a lot lately, and I noticed that my face and eyes have been getting really itchy. It's happened before, but I thought I was just using dirty brushes or something so I kept trying to clean my brushes more often. Just last night, I take my makeup off, and realize that the whole area on my eyelids and undereyes were all EXTREMELY dry and flaking white. All exept for the area RIGHT under my eyes and RIGHT above my eyes. A tiny area. It was then I realized that it had to be a product I used to make it that distinct on where's flaky and where it's not. I realized that it must have been my Clinique Derma White Eye Moisture SPF 15. It's the only product I use on both my top and bottom eye area. (Except for my Clinique All About Eyes but I've used that way back with no problem).

I go to look for the ingredients and found that the active ingredients were zinc oxide and octinoxate. Then I remember that I had that same itchy feeling all over my face and especially near my chin as well. So I look at the products I've been using on my face. Just Charged Water and MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15. Charged Water didn't name any active ingredients. MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15 also listed zinc oxide and ocinoxate as an active ingredient! Ah ha! Pieces are coming together...  I must be allergic to one of those or both. 

Then I remembered a while back, my lips always became extremely itchy, then the next day or two my lips became extremely dry! The whole layer of my lips were basically dry and crusty. I had a feeling it was my Cars Mater chapstick SPF 15. I didn't bother to look up the ingredients though. I threw it out. So I wanted to see if it had a connection too so I looked up the ingredients online and it has only octinoxate, not zinc oxide. So it might be just octinoxate that's the culprit. 

I did a little searching and it seems like there's more zinc oxide allergies than octinoxate. It doesn't seem to be mentioned as much. So, what do you guys think? I'm pissed about the Clinique eye moisture cream. I had to get it online for 32 dollars or something (tiny .5 oz tube!) because they only have the Derma White line in a location within 2 hours from here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What suncare products can I use that doesn't have Octinoxate (and preferably no zinc oxide either because I don't know for sure this is safe on me) for my eyes and another for my face?

Thanks!


----------



## Iffath (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Okay so I've been trying to take care of my skin from the sun a lot lately, and I noticed that my face and eyes have been getting really itchy. It's happened before, but I thought I was just using dirty brushes or something so I kept trying to clean my brushes more often. Just last night, I take my makeup off, and realize that the whole area on my eyelids and undereyes were all EXTREMELY dry and flaking white. All exept for the area RIGHT under my eyes and RIGHT above my eyes. A tiny area. It was then I realized that it had to be a product I used to make it that distinct on where's flaky and where it's not. I realized that it must have been my Clinique Derma White Eye Moisture SPF 15. It's the only product I use on both my top and bottom eye area. (Except for my Clinique All About Eyes but I've used that way back with no problem).

I go to look for the ingredients and found that the active ingredients were zinc oxide and octinoxate. Then I remember that I had that same itchy feeling all over my face and especially near my chin as well. So I look at the products I've been using on my face. Just Charged Water and MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15. Charged Water didn't name any active ingredients. MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15 also listed zinc oxide and ocinoxate as an active ingredient! Ah ha! Pieces are coming together...  I must be allergic to one of those or both. 

Then I remembered a while back, my lips always became extremely itchy, then the next day or two my lips became extremely dry! The whole layer of my lips were basically dry and crusty. I had a feeling it was my Cars Mater chapstick SPF 15. I didn't bother to look up the ingredients though. I threw it out. So I wanted to see if it had a connection too so I looked up the ingredients online and it has only octinoxate, not zinc oxide. So it might be just octinoxate that's the culprit. 

I did a little searching and it seems like there's more zinc oxide allergies than octinoxate. It doesn't seem to be mentioned as much. So, what do you guys think? I'm pissed about the Clinique eye moisture cream. I had to get it online for 32 dollars or something (tiny .5 oz tube!) because they only have the Derma White line in a location within 2 hours from here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What suncare products can I use that doesn't have Octinoxate (and preferably no zinc oxide either because I don't know for sure this is safe on me) for my eyes and another for my face?

Thanks!_

 

I am quite allergic to octinoxate, and some other active ingredients in sunscreens.Last year I put baby faces sunscreen on my son and I got a reaction all over my face, neck and hands, all I did was put it on him!

Then just this weekend I used a Clean and Clear moisturizer with SPF 15 and guess what, octinoxate made my face get such a bad reaction, I had to buy benadryl and use corticosteroid cream immediately. My face is still itchy and it is day 2. 

Best wishes.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

  Then just this weekend I used a Clean and Clear moisturizer with SPF 15 and guess what, octinoxate made my face get such a bad reaction, I had to buy benadryl and use corticosteroid cream immediately. My face is still itchy and it is day 2.  
 
Man, I know that feeling. I had a really bad reaction to Clinique's City Block -- the SPF 40, not the 25, which only has titanium dioxide and zinc oxide as its sunscreen.

As far as ones without zinc oxide? I think one of Neutrogena's might have only titanium dioxide (maybe the older sensitive skin one?), but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Tylien (Mar 9, 2011)

I found out I have allergy with Octinoxate , males my face swollen and itchy , takes days before the swelling could go away! Terrible terrible.   Watch out , friends.

  	Physical sunscreen like Zin oxide and Titanium dioxide are okay with me , I have used them  regularly in Hawaii, worked well with my sensitive skin.


----------



## marybsi (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, I also have an allergy to oxtinoxate. My face very early turns red and swells. It is troubling to me that a few of my favorite cosmetics are adding it to their SPF formula, and I found out because of my reaction that this change had been made. More importantly did you find something that works for you? What kind of complexion do you have and what helped you ?
  	Thank you so much in advance,

  	Marybai


----------

